# Found!?! Conditioner from L'Oreal hair color



## glamslam (Nov 29, 2005)

I have long coveted the after-color conditioner in the L'Oreal Preference color that I use. It smells great and works amazingly well! My hair feels like silk after using it. Plus it's really concentrated so the small tube lasts. I wondered why L'Oreal didn't just sell it on it's own for Pete's sake! I kept my eye out whenever I went shopping, but never saw anything that looked like it might be similar.

Well, I was at a discount/overstock store called Grocery Outlet, and they had this stuff called L'Oreal Color Vive Color-Saving Dry Defense 3 Minute Treatment! It was in a 6 oz tube for $1.99 so naturally I snapped it up. When I got it home I compared it to the tube of Preference conditioner I still had on hand from coloring my hair the other day. It didn't smell exactly the same, but close. It did work exactly the same! It's very thick and creamy, I only needed a little, and my hair felt super silky when I rinsed. I don't know about the ability to retain the hair color; I have a lot of gray and they never seem to hold onto the color anyway. But as far as conditioning and making my hair look and feel soft and healthy, it definetly passed the test.

So if any of y'all have been wanting that conditioner from the L'Oreal haircolor, I do believe this is it! Now, hopefully you guys can find it in a store near you. I found it in a discount store, which worries me...perhaps it's been discontinued...:icon_frow


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know. I actually hardly use mine. I might have some laying around my house. I'll check. Plus I THINK (I'm debating) I might color my hair soon, so if I get some I'll let you know and we can figure out how to get it to you!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 29, 2005)

OOOHHHH! I'll have to look for that one... Thanks for posting this Jessica!


----------



## Liz (Nov 29, 2005)

do you have like a sally's beauty store or something like that? i remember seeing the conditioners that goes with the hair dye, but sold seperately cause they sell all of the hair dye things seperately. not sure if they would have the exact one you're looking for though.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 29, 2005)

ohh sounds good! i gatta try it


----------



## glamslam (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Melissa, I'll take whatever tubes you've got laying around 'cause I'll definetly use them! We can swap or something, tho I don't know what I've got that you'd want...well I can think of some RAOK to make it worth your while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Liz, I DO have a Sally's nearby! That's such a great idea! Why didn't I think of that...? Thanks!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 30, 2005)

Jess - It's no big deal. They're just laying around collecting dust anyway. I have this huge storage container full of shampoos, body washes, conditioners, hair treatments b/c I buy stuff on sale and stock up. I just remember having a bunch of conditioner from the hair color that I never used. I don't know how/why b/c I can't imagine NOT using it, but for some reason....it's there. Let me see tomorrow (or maybe Thursday) and I'll let ya know!


----------



## glamslam (Nov 30, 2005)

Gracias! :icon_chee Lemme know what you find!


----------



## ZenMind (Apr 27, 2014)

I like the conditioner too! Ive been buying the haircolor box to get the conditioner. It works beautifully. But i hear it may not be good to use on a regular basis..


----------

